# Bersa thunder 380 ftf problem!! Need help!



## Michaelhall (May 15, 2016)

The 7th round is failing to feed I need advice as if it's the gun itself or is it the magazine?


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

It is possibly a case of "limp wristing".....
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Limp_wristing


----------



## Michaelhall (May 15, 2016)

No, because I'm not the only one having the bersa issue


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Have you tried any different magazines?


----------



## Michaelhall (May 15, 2016)

I just sent the mag to bersa, waiting for replacement I mean I recently cerakoted my gun I am unsure if that's a factor or what?


----------

